# fuel for t-maxx?



## plagg6 (Mar 27, 2004)

Just ordered a new t-maxx and wanted to know what fuel was recommended by the experts on this forumn. My LHS sells only afuel called blue thunder. would this be ok? anything else a newbie should Know about the knew t-maxx and nitro in general? thanks alot.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Been covered.......http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=79382


----------



## plagg6 (Mar 27, 2004)

thanks


----------



## elbowcreek (Apr 25, 2004)

I run Traxxas top fuel in my 2.5 Maxx most of the time. When I cannot find that I run BYRON RACE 20%


----------



## hm8425 (Feb 2, 2004)

Running O'donnel in mine


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Traxxas top fuel 20% in mine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2004)

Running Sidewinder 20% backyard basher... ~16% oil. Keeps the engine cool, easy to tune, however I do find it to be a little lacking in power... but with my Maxx its about longevity.


----------



## dodge (Jul 4, 2005)

i would say blue thunder i know in my savage 25 i have ran blue thunder and bakyard basher and i like the blue thunder just as well if not better


----------



## t4racer (Oct 18, 2005)

Fuel is personal preference. I found for just bashing top fuel or blue thunder is good because it make the low speed less touchy. For racing Odonell or White lighting (what I use) gives an edge on the power but makes the motor load up a little more if the tuning isn't right on the money.


----------



## muck (Apr 10, 2005)

i ran out of the traxxas top fuel a while ago. My engine was in it's sweet spot with that fuel. I tried the White lightning that i had for my savage and it works fine. I actually did not have to change any thing on the tuning. Now i am out of the White Lightning and my LHS is not going to get any so not i get to try Dynamites fuel.


----------



## rcateball (Jan 20, 2005)

*the chemist says*

all major brands highy engineer their fuel, so It will work for it's intended oreration to peak performace on a variety of engines. The key is to stick with the same brand. Petroleum products are molecularly stuctured differently. Bee's don't f*** flys. Your gas molecules don't work as designed when you switch brands. same w/engine oil in your real car too. KEEP IT THE SAME!
Traxxas in my traxxas, Orion in my ofna, Castrol in my real cars>


----------



## Derekss (Jan 17, 2006)

Im using sidewinder 33%nitrious runs like a beast.


----------



## dodesrc (Feb 24, 2006)

I use 1/2 - White Lightning 30% and 1/2 - White Lightning 20% and 10CC's of pure castor oil. This yeilds me a 25% nitro fuel with about 10-11% lube.


----------

